# Morning in Motion with Tournemire



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I have found that listening to the scherzo section of Charles Tournemire's Symphony No. 6 is a perky way to get going in the morning. In the link it starts at 32:00 and continues till just after 40:00. Most effective with the full 8-minute dose!

Watch for Tournemire's Symphony No. 6 as the next work on Unheralded French Composers/Orchestral Music thread.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I mentioned Tournemire in that thread; I've been an advocate of him and his peers for a long time. So much attention of forgotten and neglected composers is focused on those from Germany and central Europe and for some reason French composers have been badly overlooked. Hopefully this will change; there's some great music waiting for another hearing.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you for your earlier post, and I appreciate this message in view of how much you know and have done in this area. Great music waiting indeed -- I noticed today that David Hurwitz has called Tournemire the greatest French symphonic composer of the twentieth century.

Earlier I felt intimidated by the length and amount of background involved with Tournemire, but having listened to a lot of other French symphonic composers now I feel ready for him. Soon I'll be posting my favourites and will be interested to know what you think!


----------

